# just an observation...



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

I couldn't help but notice as im looking at my fellow creepers works of art.... most of you seem to be from the east coast. NY, NJ, & IL for example. I'm just wondering why so much from the east side and not so much from the west? Anyone have any incite on this?.... just curious.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Not a clue, but I'm in the middle


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

No clue. Maybe because the east coast is way cooler than the west coast? Ha, Ha! Kidding! Uh oh, there goes a riot.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Uhm....East Coast ROCKS??? Just a theory....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Uh, uh...West Coast, all the way...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

We've got Sleepy Hollow, the Salem witch trials and the Amityville Horror house. Haunting is in the water here on the east coast.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We've got Sleepy Hollow, the Salem witch trials and the Amityville Horror house. Haunting is in the water here on the east coast.


:jol:OMG!!! You are SO ON POINT!  We just are a "Hauntier Place" so to speak.....the east coast is just full of things that cannot be explained...Uhm....NC alone..The Devil's Tramping Grounds, The Brown Mountain Lights...Bentonville Battleground...Hammock House in Beaufort......Goshen Swamp...Fort Macon, Atlantic Beach......Gravity Hill, Gold Hill...Biltmore Mansion, Asheville....Morpheus Bridge, 
Wendell...Sorry...getting sleepy with the extremely long list........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I went to the Biltmore Mansion with my first wife, P5. That place creeps me out. I'll give em this, I never saw the first speaker or wire, but all through the tour we heard whispers. I don't like that place.

To answer your question, Hexxis: I think part of it is because the east coast has a darker religious history than the west coast. Then there is the fact that we don't have as many film studios, so we are left to entertain ourselves. Therefore, a lot of us start haunting.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I went to the Biltmore Mansion with my first wife, P5. That place creeps me out. I'll give em this, I never saw the first speaker or wire, but all through the tour we heard whispers. I don't like that place.
> 
> To answer your question, Hexxis: I think part of it is because the east coast has a darker religious history than the west coast. Then there is the fact that we don't have as many film studios, so we are left to entertain ourselves. Therefore, a lot of us start haunting.


:jol:No doubt you know about the infamous Pink Lady....I have tried to book her room on Halloween for the last six years...no luck.... I love NC when it gets hauntie.....and Bio...you don't like that place....but that place....likes you....likes you a lot.....


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

pretty sure The Salem Witch trials went down in Salem Oregon... which last time I checked... was west coast... am I wrong?...


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Salem, Mass

I moved here from the Midwest and noticed Halloween wasn't quite as big as it was further East. My town has a large chunk of the "Halloween is Satan's holiday" crowd. But it is getting better every year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Uhm....yes...darling.....you are....Salem, MA....sorry....east coast wins again.....(or loses...depends on your perspective....)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Ha, so true Pumpkin.... When did we become proud of our history of burning witches? This is a warped debate we're tangled up in. 

As for those in the west coast, I have to admit that the wicked witch of the west sure kicks butt compared to the wicked witch of the east. That's no small consolation.


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

upon, further investigation... I have found that I am indeed wrong. Salem Witch Trials happened in Massachusetts. ...Ya learn sumn new every day. : )


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I think it has to do that maybe more people live on the East Coast than on the West Coast. There is also the fact that the history of the US mainly started on the East Coast because that's where the Europeans landed and thus began the long and sometimes troubled journey we now call the United States of America. 

Now, just because more people live on the East, doesn't take away from the fact that out West we have a lot more space to roam in, we have beautiful mountains and the most beautiful countryside you can imagine. The sunsets on the Pacific Coast are really hard to beat, especially here in Oregon. And there's also lots of really great people that live out here, who love to celebrate Halloween. :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The Salem Witch Trials were actually in Salem Village, Ma. (Now the Town of Danvers, Massachusetts) In 1692 (Look at the pics of my tombstones, almost all of them are names from the SWT.)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

Not to start a debate or anything. : P but...The west coast has a lot of gruesome history too though. I did some research. hehe. I couldn't help it and I wanted to make sure I got my facts right this time... my curiosity was provoked. We got .....

Alcatraz in San Francisco, CA. 
The Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA. 
The Queen Marry in Long Beach, CA. 
Armagosa Opera House in Death Valley Junction, CA.
Preston Castle in Ione, CA.
Linda Vista Hospital for the mentally ill in Los Angelis, CA. 
The Whaley House in San Diego, CA. 
(one of the most well known story's from the west) "The Stanley Hotel " in Estes, CO. A.K.A. "The Shinning" hotel. 
"The Bird Cage Theatre" ...Wyatt Earp, Doc Holiday...ect. Tombstone, AZ 
The Riveria Hotel in Las Vegas, NV.
The Shanghai Tunnels in Portland, OR. 
The Zodiac Killer in No.CA. 
The Green River Killer, Gary Ridgeway and Ted Bundy both from Seattle, WA, as well as "Pike Place Market" an Indian burial ground, Thornewood Castle from Lakewood, WA. A.K.A. "The Rose Red Castle" 
Butch Cassidy from Circleville, UT
.......just to name a lot. lol. And that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Not to boast but we were burning witches (and anyone else we didn't like) over here in England well before you colonials.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Not to boast but we were burning witches* (and anyone else we didn't like)* over here in England well before you colonials.


Hahaha, I love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

DandyBrit said:


> Not to boast but we were burning witches (and anyone else we didn't like) over here in England well before you colonials.


:jol:No doubt! Why do you think we had to leave?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the truth is closer to the fact that the East coast was settled first and folks were a lot more superstitious at that time. Also you must remember, that for the most part they had all just moved into this big scary completely unexplored world, divided by an ocean from anything that was familiar. They were also bringing all the superstitions from the "old country" (a bunch of different countries) with them. And those different countries were rich with history and many many old superstitions. Fear still revolved around those superstitions. and the "spookies" that lived in the dark.

The west coast was settled at a time that people were more cosmopolitan (by colonial standards) and (a little) less superstitious. Fear at that point revolved around "indians" disease and starvation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll settle this for everyone - the reason there are more east coast haunters on this forum than west coast is because the Madministrator started it and he's a New Englander:jol:


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Not to boast but we were burning witches (and anyone else we didn't like) over here in England well before you colonials.


Touche ! haha.


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

jaege said:


> I think the truth is closer to the fact that the East coast was settled first and folks were a lot more superstitious at that time. Also you must remember, that for the most part they had all just moved into this big scary completely unexplored world, divided by an ocean from anything that was familiar. They were also bringing all the superstitions from the "old country" (a bunch of different countries) with them. And those different countries were rich with history and many many old superstitions. Fear still revolved around those superstitions. and the "spookies" that lived in the dark.
> 
> The west coast was settled at a time that people were more cosmopolitan (by colonial standards) and (a little) less superstitious. Fear at that point revolved around "indians" disease and starvation.


A good point. all yall easterners were a bunch of scaredy cats.  j/k j/k.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

El Paso... 700k+ population... Not one quality pro haunt. :-(


Am envious of the East Coast and Midwest on this topic.


----------



## Lamborgman (Jul 14, 2013)

Central California home haunting for our 10th year


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Southern New Jersey's woods was and is still home of The Jersey Devil. Just wanted to add that tidbit. 

This is a great thread. I remembering things and finding out new facts when you guys post. I love it.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Think of how much ghost history we have over in the UK and we are still way behind our American and Canadian cousins for haunts of any kind. While we have the London Dungeons etc and there are more of the commercial haunts starting up we are lagging behind.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm kind of in the middle but more East than West. A quick scroll through the "Where do live live" thread showed up quite a few from California and Texas but the East does seem over represented.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stephen King, Edgar Allan Poe, and H.P.Lovecraft - 'nuff said


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OMG!!! You are SO ON POINT!  We just are a "Hauntier Place" so to speak.....the east coast is just full of things that cannot be explained...Uhm....NC alone..The Devil's Tramping Grounds, The Brown Mountain Lights...Bentonville Battleground...Hammock House in Beaufort......Goshen Swamp...Fort Macon, Atlantic Beach......Gravity Hill, Gold Hill...Biltmore Mansion, Asheville....Morpheus Bridge,
> Wendell...Sorry...getting sleepy with the extremely long list........


It's funny. Most places have a "Gravity Hill." I know we have one nearby.

But I think that partly speaks to the reason why. A lot of places on the West Coast just haven't been around long enough to have the history, both real and mythical, that the East Coast has had.

We have our haunted locations, like the Queen Mary, but not as many "creepy house at the end of the road" type of stories...and when we do, they aren't decades old (because the neighborhood may only be a decade or two old itself!).

So the East Coast has more detritus, cobwebs, flotsam and jetsam of history and life than the West and that just leads to more odd and creepy stories...


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm your neighbor to the south. I think it's because the east coasters have been haunting longer. There is more history and a longer tradition there than in the west.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely a longer tradition on the East Coast, but here in Los Angeles, we have access to the best props and prop masters in the world. We may be later to the game, but we're playing with a full deck!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Bigger and brighter toys don't always win. Besides Savini has his school here on the east coast and as far as I am concerned he is still one of the Masters.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

As far as Illinois goes, well, its pretty boring, most places. Everyone needs a hobby, and Halloween is a fun one. Plus with so much rural area, and farms, its just a natural for haunted hayrides, we had an awesome one when I was a tyke. Beefeaters Gin and an old 1 ton chevy and some haywagons, and cruel mothers. lol. Good times.

I get in trouble when I get bored, so its more than just a job, its a lot of safe fun. Southwest though, ghost towns, come on, that's a ton of good stuff. The only true ghost town Ive been to in IL was Birdie.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I miss haunted hayrides in Illinois, but the Boise metro area in Idaho is getting better each year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> The Salem Witch Trials were actually in Salem Village, Ma. (Now the Town of Danvers, Massachusetts) In 1692 (Look at the pics of my tombstones, almost all of them are names from the SWT.)


You are so right Bio. 
I've lived in Danvers all my life. The Rebecca Nurse house is located here. She was hung after accused of being a witch. Also, this is where the infamous Danvers State Hospital was located. I took an in depth tour through the buildings and some of the tunnels with the developer before it went condo. Cool architecture!

Oh, BTW, East Coast RULES!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

MommaMoose said:


> Besides Savini has his school here on the east coast and as far as I am concerned he is still one of the Masters.


I agree with you MM! Tom Savini is from the 'burgh and the school is close by in Monessen PA. He is a Master for sure!


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

well said. : )


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

Manon said:


> Definitely a longer tradition on the East Coast, but here in Los Angeles, we have access to the best props and prop masters in the world. We may be later to the game, but we're playing with a full deck!!!


Well said!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Manon said:


> Definitely a longer tradition on the East Coast, but here in Los Angeles, we have access to the best props and prop masters in the world. We may be later to the game, but we're playing with a full deck!!!


I couldn't agree with you more! Even though it may have started in LA, with the Universal Monsters, I think over time it has expanded all over the West Coast. You can go to any major city here and find people and companies all doing the same thing, designing and building the best props possible! :jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

This forum has members from all over the world and that totally rocks!
Thanks Zombie-F!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm surprised none of the east coast folks mentioned the weather factor. The east coast autumns just lend themselves to a spookier experience. Cool crisp nights with dead leaves crunching under your feet. The definite feel to the air that the seasons are changing. Halloween and haunting take on a new meaning in our part of the country, kind of like having snow at Christmas. i'm not explaining it well, but the easties will know what i'm talkin' about!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> The east coast autumns just lend themselves to a spookier experience.


This is absolutely true. I am always jealous when the weather in L.A. is 90 degrees a week before Hallowe'en.... We're not so much in the mood for a pumpkin spice latte as a large glass of lemonade. Not exactly 'weenie.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Where I live is more pine and juniper then deciduous trees. So it is a different then what I grew up with when it comes to Halloween. Fewer leaves on the ground, fewer skeletal trees and usually colder.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Copchick said:


> No clue. Maybe because the east coast is way cooler than the west coast? Ha, Ha! Kidding! Uh oh, there goes a riot.


I was born in WNY, and yeah the east coast does have a lot going for it, but I love the weather here in Northern California.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would say , Salem Ma , when I lived in Ma. .....15 miles from Salem, halloween is amazing there. I got to meet the head witch ( Lori Cabot) , when I was younger. What an impression she made on me. Once I traveled north to NH ....never lost the ideas of the Salem witch trials ......spirits and demons and witches!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The west coast does some spectacular haunting, but you cannot beat the history of the east. They have been at it a bit longer. Like George said, you cannot beat Salem.

If Europe actually did Halloween on any scale they would probably blow us all out. They have some serious ghost and goblin history.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

tjc67 said:


> Where I live is more pine and juniper then deciduous trees. So it is a different then what I grew up with when it comes to Halloween. Fewer leaves on the ground, fewer skeletal trees and usually colder.


Sounds like you live in Central Oregon, I know what your talking about, I lived there for about 4 years or so and yes it does get cold there, but it is a dryer cold than what it is here in the valley. Although the Bend area does Halloween pretty good there. There is supposed to be a witches coven around the Brothers area that meets somewhere in the caverns around there. There are some spooky stories from that area I can tell you! :jol:


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Troll Wizard said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! Even though it may have started in LA, with the Universal Monsters, I think over time it has expanded all over the West Coast. You can go to any major city here and find people and companies all doing the same thing, designing and building the best props possible! :jol:


That's true too..."Pro" haunts did get started over here in SoCal after all, what with Knott's Scary Farm and all.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Copchick said:


> I agree with you MM! Tom Savini is from the 'burgh and the school is close by in Monessen PA. He is a Master for sure!


Savini is great but don't forget the grand-daddy of modern horror, George Romero filmed the original Night of the Living Dead an hour from Pittsburgh. Aren't the communities out west for the most part more spread out than here on the east side of the block? Keeping up with "the Joneses" probably has a little to do with it. I think that the lack of good haunts out west spells "Opportunity" for our fellow haunters, at home and on the pro scene. Either way keep championing the cause all you westies, we're behind ya!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be honest. One of the spookiest places I have ever been is Dracula's castle in Romania. You walk through it and the hairs on your arms stands up one end and your skin crawls. It was awesome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'll be honest. One of the spookiest places I have ever been is Dracula's castle in Romania. You walk through it and the hairs on your arms stands up one end and your skin crawls. It was awesome!


How fortunate you were to be able to experience that first hand. Not too many people can actually say that they have been to the real Dracula Castle. To witness "Vlad the Impaler"s" own place of torture and mayhem! Lot's of history involved there as well. That would be something truly amazing to witness in person! Congratulations on having the opportunity to go! :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It was interesting, I will say that. When I was single, young, and in the military, I had a lot more disposable income, and a passport, so I was able to go to a few places. I've been there, Edinburgh Castle in Scotland, and Ardgillan castle in Ireland. I think that's one of the reasons I like old Gothic scenery so much.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'll be honest. One of the spookiest places I have ever been is Dracula's castle in Romania. You walk through it and the hairs on your arms stands up one end and your skin crawls. It was awesome!


 Which one? Bran or Poenari?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...Did I mention we have VooDoo? 
And for the record, East or West or Mid.....
"I love haunters wherever they roam, wherever they dwell, 
from lofty heights, to the depths of hell, 
because you cannot beat a haunter's spirit or spooky glee
When creeping and crawling on All Hallow's Eve!" 
Let's just call it a draw!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

tjc67 said:


> Which one? Bran or Poenari?


I've been to Bran, which is not scary at all, before realizing that I should have one to Poenari. My wife us from there so I will surely have a chance to go back and check it out. Some of the other castles were also spooky, like Rasnov.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Well said, P5... I've always thought home is where the haunt is... regardless of your location...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:...Did I mention we have VooDoo?
> And for the record, East or West or Mid.....
> "I love haunters wherever they roam, wherever they dwell,
> from lofty heights, to the depths of hell,
> ...


Okay, I've got to say it.........

_*"GO DO THE VOO DOO....THAT YOU DO......SO WELL".................... *_


----------

